# Professional Baseball Player/Pitcher LA Dodgers Arrested For Domestic Abuse



## WhatInThe (May 15, 2019)

Los Angeles Dodgers pitcher Julio Urias arrested for domestic abuse.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...-urias-arrested-domestic-violence/3664559002/

Apparently he got into a dispute in public which led to his arrest.


----------



## 911 (May 15, 2019)

Domestic violence unfortunately, has become commonplace in our society. I wonder if other countries are dealing with this issue and if so, what are they doing about it? 

I have seen some terrible things done to women when called to investigate a domestic issue. Anything from black eyes to teeth being knocked out to broken jaws to a hammer being struck over their head. Most of the time, the abuser has either been high or drunk, but also sober. 

The worse case I can’t even mention due to the brutality.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 15, 2019)

This was public and will get the legal and public attention it deserves. I have great empathy/sympathy for the victims not involved in a high profile case that will be put through the system and ringers to get justice. 

It just amazes in this day and age of the stupid things people do with all the negative attention various life styles, habits or behavior have gotten for decades. This guy will probably get off light because of his age and money. This is also not baseball's first time dealing with players or coaches like this. A player just came of suspension this month for domestic abuse. I still remember Bobby Cox , a coach who got outed as an abuser-he was allowed in the game too long after but a different set of rule then.


----------



## Trade (May 15, 2019)

The Dodger's should have never left Brooklyn. That was one of the darkest days in American history.


----------



## DaveA (May 16, 2019)

And Ebbets Field was demolished in the early 60's.  I never got to a Dodgers game but did see the Giants at the Polo Grounds, in the early 50's.


----------



## Trade (May 16, 2019)

DaveA said:


> And Ebbets Field was demolished in the early 60's.  I never got to a Dodgers game but did see the Giants at the Polo Grounds, in the early 50's.



Whatever was built on the site of the old Ebbets field needs to be torn down. Then an exact replica of Ebbets Field needs to be built in it's place. Then the Dodgers need to be brought back to Brooklyn. Then Major league baseball needs to be cut back to two leagues of 8 teams each like it was in the 1950's. And the season needs to be put back to 154 games. The uniforms need to be changed back to what they were in the 1950's. And the designated hitter needs to be gone. Then, and only then, can the healing of America begin.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2019)

911 said:


> Domestic violence unfortunately, has become commonplace in our society. I wonder if other countries are dealing with this issue and if so, what are they doing about it?
> 
> I have seen some terrible things done to women when called to investigate a domestic issue. Anything from black eyes to teeth being knocked out to broken jaws to a hammer being struck over their head. Most of the time, the abuser has either been high or drunk, but also sober.
> 
> The worse case I can’t even mention due to the brutality.



I don't think domestic violence is more common - it has ALWAYS  existed. But in earlier decades such as 1940s & 50s people turned a blind eye and victims rarely spoke up. Wasn't unusual for a woman to come to church or work with a black eye and bruises.


----------



## Falcon (May 16, 2019)

Kick  his  ass  OUT !   He's  spoiling  it for the  honest/dedicated  athletes.


----------



## DaveA (May 16, 2019)

Trade said:


> Whatever was built on the site of the old Ebbets field needs to be torn down. Then an exact replica of Ebbets Field needs to be built in it's place. Then the Dodgers need to be brought back to Brooklyn. Then Major league baseball needs to be cut back to two leagues of 8 teams each like it was in the 1950's. And the season needs to be put back to 154 games. The uniforms need to be changed back to what they were in the 1950's. And the designated hitter needs to be gone. Then, and only then, can the healing of America begin.


 Amen, brother, Amen!!


----------



## oldman (May 21, 2019)

Many New Yorkers and Dodger’s fans think that Ebbets Field should be considered and proclaimed as holy ground. I liked baseball better when the players played for the love of the game. It was also better back then because for most players, the team that they started with, usually was the team they retired with. My boyhood hero back then was Richie Ashburn of the Phillies. His uniform number was ‘1.’ During his time, he was the best clutch hitter in the game. 

Of course, some trades and sales did go on, but when Curt Flood challenged the “no free agency” clause in all of the contracts that were written back in those days and the SCOTUS upheld his claim, that’s when baseball changed forever. 

I remember this whole story of how this came about and I can also remember star sportscaster, Mel Allen made the comment that if Curt Flood’s challenge is agreed on by the courts, we will see baseball, as we know it today, will be changed. He was right!

I think that every baseball fan should watch the movie, “Field Of Dreams.” Very inspiring and it shows how one man loved the game so much that he was willing to bet his entire farm on *his* dream.


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2019)

I watch the Little League world series every year - those kids play for the love of the game.  We go to college baseball & softball games at UCLA.  Other than a few games of spring training in AZ, I have little interest in MLB.   

Los Angeles loves the Dodgers far more than any other local professional sports team.  Any attempt to move them back to Brooklyn would start an East/West version of the Civil War.


----------



## DaveA (May 21, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I watch the Little League world series every year - those kids play for the love of the game.  We go to college baseball & softball games at UCLA.  Other than a few games of spring training in AZ, I have little interest in MLB.
> 
> Los Angeles loves the Dodgers far more than any other local professional sports team.  Any attempt to move them back to Brooklyn would start an East/West version of the Civil War.



I don't think you have much to worry about.  There's getting to be fewer and fewer people, still above ground, that even remember when the Dodgers and Giants played on the East coast.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 30, 2019)

*Philadelphia player arrested for domestic violence*

Another professional baseball player arrested for domestic violence. The Philadelphia Phillies Oduble Herrera arrested for assaulting his girlfriend. Left hand print on her neck.

https://www.philly.com/phillies/odu...violence-atlantic-city-phillies-20190529.html

Also ironic that not only did a Los Angeles Dodgers player get involved in a domestic violence incident the current manager of the Philadelphia Phillies was allegedly involved in a cover up of a rape while with the Dodgers. 

https://deadspin.com/report-gabe-kapler-failed-to-report-underage-girls-ass-1832279772

Yeah I get that professional athletes are people too prone to what ever and should not be held to role model standards. BUT with their high profile and large sums of money at stake one would think they would go out of their way to control themselves while in the game/league.


----------

